

Warren Buffet pledges 99% of his wealth to charity - abstractbill
http://money.cnn.com/2010/06/15/news/newsmakers/Warren_Buffett_Pledge_Letter.fortune/index.htm

======
Shorel
Personally, if I had all that money I would not give it to charities, or if I
did, then only to the ones that invest in R&D for renewable energy, or cancer
cures or something that feels like progress.

In fact, I would make science a top priority. Giving the money to people like
the mother of Precious seems like a waste to me.

------
viggity
Warren is obviously free to do whatever he wants with his money, I mean, he is
the billionaire and I'm just some schmuck. But I think his money is already
going a great service for the world - ie it is staying in the hands of lots of
corporations who employ lots and lots of people making products that lots and
lots of people use and depend on. The capital in his corporations consistently
grow, if you throw the money at a charity the capital essentially disappears
after a one time use.

